# What is up with all these jellyfish? 8/18 pics



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

We went out with Swander to dive the Oriskany today and ran into a pile of jellyfish. I just thought the moon jellys were bad last year, these things feel like your getting cut by razor blades.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

FYI: if you are diving this weekend, take your hood and wear it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Didn't see them at all on Trysler.....until ending the last dive....then they were EVERYWHERE!!! .....I can't believe I didnt' get stung on the head!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Those are my favorites. 😲
They wrap around your reg and make you feel all warm and tingly on the lips!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

They were thick at pete tide today too. I love when they wrap around your head and stick in between your mask and reg.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to pass on, we did not see any at either the Freighter or Liberty Ship today. Talking to another boat, there were none at the tanks inshore of the Pete Tide either. Must still be the little patches of them moving around.

Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not they may be holding to bigger structure? Just a thought.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

We did not see any on the Tenneco and Chevron today.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Had to ascend through about 70' of solid jellyfish last year. Got stung on the lips and back of my neck pretty bad. Took several weeks for the bumps on the back of my neck to completelly disappear. I had a full wetsuit. My dive buddy was not so lucky...he only had a shorty on. 

The very next day I ordered a lycra hood with a bib. It's now in my BC pocket...on every dive. :yes:


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, looks like they were just hit or miss...Dove the Timberholes and never saw a jelly except for the ride out in passing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

KillerD said:


> Wow, looks like they were just hit or miss...


Yeah, we had them on our first and last dive really bad, second dive I only saw one.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

We've been lucky the last few years. They were almost this bad back in 2008, but we had them ALL Summer long. Usually when they show up late in the year like this, they don't stick around too long.

... and, there are at least two other species that sting worse than the nettles. I got hit by one of them in Destin a few years ago, and it left a blister on my face. So far, I've been lucky enough to dodge the Man'o Wars though. I might have to do some diving at the Springs when they show up again.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Orion45 said:


> Had to ascend through about 70' of solid jellyfish last year. Got stung on the lips and back of my neck pretty bad. Took several weeks for the bumps on the back of my neck to completelly disappear. I had a full wetsuit. My dive buddy was not so lucky...he only had a shorty on.
> 
> The very next day I ordered a lycra hood with a bib. It's now in my BC pocket...on every dive. :yes:


I think I may have to start doing this.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Vinegar. Keep a bottle on the boat and use it for stings. It deactivates the nematocysts.


----------

